# Google +



## Blake Bowden (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone have a google + invite they could send my way?


----------



## Benton (Jul 19, 2011)

Sure, what an email address I can send it to you?


----------



## JTM (Jul 19, 2011)

rah rah rah.  NO!  (sent)


----------



## Benton (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd love to know y'alls opinion on it. Personally, I'm not all that impressed. I can't see any feature on G+ that I just have to have.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 19, 2011)

I would like to try it. I didn't get an invite though.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 19, 2011)

Woot thanks JTM!


----------



## JTM (Jul 19, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> I would like to try it. I didn't get an invite though.



pm me your email.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 20, 2011)

Just when I was beginning to get the feel for FaceBook...


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 20, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> Anyone have a google + invite they could send my way?



Capacity in Google+ has been exceeded during beta testing, if you have received your invite, hang on to it, they will open it up again soon....


----------



## JTM (Jul 20, 2011)

send me a pm if you need an invite (or benton or whoever else has it) and we can get you an invite.  i've got 3 insta invites left and can recommend beyond that. 

also, if you get an invite and it says "not enough room" then check at around 8:30 PST the next day.  they are opened up around that time.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm on now so if anyone does need the invite and no one else can provide it PM me. Also those that are I would like to add you to my circle.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 22, 2011)

i really like the google + features. They're just familiar enough to easily navigate, and its a lot easier to organize friends into groups.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it has the capacity to centralize a lot of things.  If you are one of the sorts that uses facebook, twitter, and tumblr for example - G+ can (or will be able to) do a lot of what all of those can do.

For me, using all three of those was just too much juggling.  So G+ is pretty interesting.  I'll likely switch to it over time.


----------



## Casey (Aug 1, 2011)

Caseyholder@gmail if anyone wants to add me.   My circle is small ATM


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 1, 2011)

Casey said:
			
		

> Caseyholder@gmail if anyone wants to add me.   My circle is small ATM



I just added you. This way we can make our small circles a little larger.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Aug 1, 2011)

Same here Casey if anyone wants to add me my email is Kenneth.Lottman@gmail.com 

But I think this google+ this still has a way to go

So that being said if you want to find me on Facebook look me up on there!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Aug 3, 2011)

Casey said:


> Caseyholder@gmail if anyone wants to add me





Brent Heilman said:


> way we can make our small circles a little larger.



I just added both of ya'll.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kenneth Lottman said:


> if anyone wants to add me my email is Kenneth.Lottman@gmail.com



I tried to add you, but you weren't coming up.  Don't know if it was cause I was searching for you through my phone app or what.  My Google email is michaelstedman81@gmail.com if you or anyone else wants to add me.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 3, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:
			
		

> I just added both of ya'll.



And I you.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol, I only have one friend on my Google + other than you guys.  I gotta say that it is kind of refreshing not seeing TONS of peoples updates on my app like on Facebook...lol  I might just keep it limited to only a few people..lol  Overall, I am enjoying the app though.  Maybe this weekend I will try to get really in depth with it all.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 5, 2011)

Same here with me. I can see this taking off and eventually getting into the Facebook realm of popularity. I noticed on Twitter the other day Mark Zuckerburg was wanting people to retweet his tweet about the new sidebar to get a feel of how many people did not like it. Needless to say I retweeted it.


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone still have a extra invite the would be willing to give me?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 5, 2011)

I do. PM your email and I will set you up.For anyone else that needs an invite to Google Music Beta I have 2 of those left also.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Aug 5, 2011)

I have desperately trying to find an invite...anyone willing?


----------



## MikeMay (Aug 5, 2011)

Frater Cliff Porter said:


> I have desperately trying to find an invite...anyone willing?



I'll give ya one if I get one before ya....


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 5, 2011)

PM your emails and I will send them out.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 5, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/_/notifications/ngemlink?path=/?gpinv=s5ynM_v3MOc:aTFqpyP2KPU

Use this link to sign up. If it doesn't work let me know and I will send out the invites individually.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone know how to change the profile picture on Google +?  I must be missing something.  

Also, I have eight invites left if anyone is needing one.  PM me with your email address if you do.


----------



## timd24 (Aug 7, 2011)

Apparently I have 150 invites left. Send your email if you want one


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 7, 2011)

I just signed up this morning, let me know via PM if anyone needs an invitation.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Aug 9, 2011)

Same here guys you need a invite I have a bunch pm me with your info

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 9, 2011)

Same here, I've sent out several, and the number remains at 150.  I guess I have unlimited invitations, so PM feel free to PM me if anyone needs one.


----------



## MikeMay (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks to Brother Stedman, I have 150 as well....also once your in, let me know and I'll add you to the circle of friends if you're so inclined.

:21:


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Aug 10, 2011)

MikeMay said:


> Thanks to Brother Stedman, I have 150 as well....also once your in, let me know and I'll add you to the circle of friends if you're so inclined.




What does everyone think of it so far?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 10, 2011)

I really do like some aspects of it. Like no annoying game requests every 2 minutes and no ads.


----------



## filmgeekben (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome to see some connected folks on here. If you're on and like it you can probably find me. If any of you fine folks want to check it out, this is my invite link. I've got 150 invites to share, so if it doesn't work that means that I'm 'sold out.'
http://plus.google.com/_/notifications/ngemlink?path=/?gpinv=nSDCLg3JrZY:tVX7ATiEYgs


----------



## kwilbourn (Aug 10, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> What does everyone think of it so far?



I like it - everything seems to move much quicker than Facebook, especially viewing photos.  The circles thing is a great concept, and well carried out.

My biggest complaints so far:  The "Huddle" feature of the mobile app isn't available (or at least not evident) on the actual site.  I have to be sure to kill the mobile app when I'm not using it.  It drains the battery on my iPhone in just a few hours if I leave it running behind the scenes.  If they can fix those couple of things and more people start using it, I'd happily use it more than Facebook.


----------

